# Post your bulking shakes on a budget recepies



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

As above, the ones I seem to come across the most are milk,peanut butter,oats and eggs.. all mixed togethor.

Im looking for something thats high in protein and high in calories, and preferably hasn't got protein powder in it as budget is tight at the moment.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

A pint of milk, 100g of ground oats, 2 bananas, roughly 850 cals, bang in some olive oil if ya need more cals and it's a winner.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

r1234 said:


> A pint of milk, 100g of ground oats, 2 bananas, roughly 850 cals, bang in some olive oil if ya need more cals and it's a winner.


Not enough protein in that IMO - Roucghly 25-30g!

Needs more milk - another pint?, quark, yoghurt, chicken or egg whites I think,


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> Not enough protein in that IMO - Roucghly 25-30g!
> 
> Needs more milk - another pint?, quark, yoghurt, chicken or egg whites I think,


Yeah def agree with that, I normally have protein powder in mine I jut took that out for op to give an idea


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Get some quark in there!


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

not sure why the OP wants no protein powder in there.

Id go with what R1234 suggested with 1 scoop of whey (20g protein) and one scoop of EW powder (30g protein)

protein powders are cheaper than food!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> Get some quark in there!


 @Keeks will be all over this!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep yep yep........quark is whats needed here!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Horrible quark!!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't see how you're gonna make a shake with high protein content cheaply without using whey.

Whey is the cheapest, most convenient way of boosting protein consumption throughout the day.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

400ml blue top milk,

100g oats,

50g whey,

largeish drop of evoo


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

3 Scoops Bulkpowers blend

1ltr Water

100g Oats

50g Peanut butter

1 tsp coffee

1k cals

90g protein

75g carbs

40g fats

Could use milk instead for alot more cals but I have a lactose intolerance


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

What is quark guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Quark is like a cheesey thing in a tub that tastes devinely creamy and is fat free n full of calcium n more importantly protein


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Just dont get the Tescos stuff as its fvcking rank!


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Never had quark in a shake although I like the taste, does it mix alright in a normal shaker?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Malibu said:


> 3 Scoops Bulkpowers blend
> 
> 1ltr Water
> 
> ...


wat u making ? cement


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Could always go down a savoury route instead and make a soup with loads of chicken, grains and veg and blitz. Not really a shake I suppose but cold soup will give you lots more protein options if your nite using whey.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

reza85 said:


> wat u making ? cement


Nope. Im making monsters!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Just dont get the Tescos stuff as its fvcking rank!


Am I the only one that likes the tescoe one!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

mygym said:


> Am I the only one that likes the tescoe one!


Probably.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Got to agree with jaycue, the tescos one is nasty.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

600ml full fat milk

50g whey (banana)

Vanilla ice cream

Banana

Blend


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

1 litre gold top milk, few scoops of whey


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

georgey said:


> As above, the ones I seem to come across the most are milk,peanut butter,oats and eggs.. all mixed togethor.
> 
> Im looking for something thats high in protein and high in calories, and preferably hasn't got protein powder in it as budget is tight at the moment.


To answer your question I'm gonna ignore your OP, and say that IF you spend your money on whey you can get it for about 40p per scoop. If you start making your own you'll end up spending more.

I realise you want to avoid laying out 30, 40, or 50 quid in one hit but it will end up saving you money.

(A lot less time standing in the supermarket ques too. )

WHEY-HEY!!


----------

